# plus sized/extra wide booster seats?



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

ok, so my skinny-butt ds will be in his LBB for many more moons. LOL but his cousin, who is just a yr older, needs a booster for positioning, but doesnt fit in to her turbobooster anymore. she is a bit of a chub and is too wide.

i found a seat in target that looked really wide to me but when we got it home and tried it out it wasnt big enough. FTR, her feet touch the floor in my sisters car, she can sit up straight for long periods, but the belt chafes her neck and the lap portion isnt on her hips but instead across her (fluffy) tummy. i only got to bullet point 2 on this test.

to compensate, my sister keeps her in the middle of their back seat. however, when we are in my car, the middle belt fits her the worst as it comes from the ceiling of my car, so she rides outboard. i know that isnt necessarily evil, but overall, she looks liek she needs help with positioning the belt.

is there a wider-than-average LBB on the US market?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The widest backless boosters are Harmony Secure Comfort Deluxe, Combi Dakota, and Cosco Ambassador/HighRise.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I really wish they'd come out with more adjustable seat belts. For your niece and a few million other kids and women and men , being able to move the top attachment point of a seatbelt down even 2" would make things sooo much safer and more comfortable.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the info chickabiddy!

SC: my sister and i both drive new vehicles and both have height adjusters for the shoulder portion of the belt. the problem is that dn is still too short, as she is only 8yo. her height is average, its her girth thats above average.









what would be awesome for her situation is a built in booster, like the volvos have, bc they have no belt positioning armrests, they are just little platforms that pop up. thats a good middle ground...you can still put any type of seat, including HBBs and LBBs over top, and then the built in is great for in-betweeners.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

oh, gosh, read on this page, under "description"

poor choice of word!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

chickabiddy, what about this seat?

i happened to see it in walmart today, which is what prompted me to remember that i posted this thread. i guess this is from the same company that you already recommended.

even if my sis wont put her dd back into a seat on their car, i really need one for her when they ride with me, bc my belts dont fit her nearly as well as the ones in their car fit her (and even then, its not an ideal fit)

can you tell me if there is a site that lists the hip room for seats? if not, i'll just have to steal dn for an afternoon and go stick her butt in a few seats in the store. LOL thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
chickabiddy, what about this seat?

That seat is narrower in the seat but wider at the top because the armrests flare out. It works well for larger children who carry their weight in their tummies, but not as good as the ones I recommended above if they are wider in the seat area. (Like jeans fit differently on different shapes, boosters do too. My recommendations are based on experience, but I haven't seen the kid in question. If you've seen the kid and seen the seat and think it will work, then it's worth a try.)


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

I emailed Harmony about the Literider and they said it is 11" across the inside. The recommended the Secure Comfort Deluxe as well, but didn't give the dimensions, I am still waiting to hear back for that. In the meantime I will email Combi and Cosco.

FWIW, my neice definitely carries her weight in her stomach. She has a bit of a tush and her hips are too wide for most seats, but mostly it's the gut area that is has the weight. We'll try these seats and see what happens.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy cow, the Combi seat is $130!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, the Cosco seats are much more affordable.









Amazon has it listed as being good for kids 2yo and up. grrr.....


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're looking at $130, you must be looking at the Combi Kobuk, which is a high-backed booster (and $130 would be high for a Kobuk anyhow). The Dakota is closer to $30.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i think amazon's prices are all screwed up

they've also got an olli listed at $275!!!

i'll check another site, thanks for the heads up









FTR, harmony gave the inside hip room of the Secure Comfort as 12"


----------

